# David Cameron's dig at Brussels over diabetes driving directive misses point



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2011)

What has an EU directive on whether people with diabetes should be allowed to drive have to do with the single market, asked David Cameron in a pop at Brussels in his speech to the Tory party conference on Wednesday. Apart, presumably, from roads being a key factor in distributing goods, and the fitness of people to drive being a key factor in ensuring everyone else's safety.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/.../cameron-dig-brussels-diabetes-discriminatory


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 6, 2011)

It's on a par with Teresa May's tale about the immigrant and the cat. Complete distortion of the facts. 

Then Cameron's dig at health & safety in schools, citing a warning about highlighter pens being dangerous. They contain solvents which could be used for sniffing and getting high.

Maybe he gets his information from a well known tabloid.

Rob


----------



## ypauly (Oct 6, 2011)

I thought theresa may won the cat thing with clarke.

Well it has been reported as such. It was to do with a ruling by judge devitte.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 6, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> It's on a par with Teresa May's tale about the immigrant and the cat. Complete distortion of the facts.
> 
> Then Cameron's dig at health & safety in schools, citing a warning about highlighter pens being dangerous. They contain solvents which could be used for sniffing and getting high.
> 
> ...




Would that tabloid be the one that changes political allegiance with the wind?   been reading that rag online this week and they have nothing but praise for the gruesome twosome Cameron & Osbourne


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 6, 2011)

The one I was thinking of has a D and an M as its initials, but I'm sure others hold similar views 

Rob


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 6, 2011)

ypauly said:


> I thought theresa may won the cat thing with clarke.
> 
> Well it has been reported as such. It was to do with a ruling by judge devitte.


 
The cat had nothing to do with it. The man in question had a 4 year realtionship with an English woman which won him the appeal. They had a cat but that was incidental. Her own department sanctioned it and the judiciary immediately corrected her, but it made good headlines. Sadly, reality rarely comes into play with political posturing.

Rob


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Oct 6, 2011)

ypauly said:


> I thought theresa may won the cat thing with clarke.
> 
> Well it has been reported as such. It was to do with a ruling by judge devitte.



Clkarke won the catflap row with May and has wiped the floor with her today in the Nottingham Post describing her cat story as "laughable and childish" ...
check it out below ....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-15199000


----------

